# salt bar



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I am making the salt bar recipe shown in the "recipe" section. I am either reading it wrong or it is written incorrectly - could someone look at it and tell me the total oil. It shows 28.8 oz coconut and 10.2 castor oil but says the total oils are 32 oz. I think that is 39 oz. I ran it through the lye calc and don't come up with the same #'s shown. Should I go with the %s shown or the oz shown. I don't know enough to know what to fiddle with.. Thanks for your help.

Also, I am going to use sea salt - see any problem with that?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not familiar that recipe but mine is 100% coconut oil, superfatted at 20% with 80% of the weight of oil used in added salt. And I always use sea salt.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I fiddled with it (no's, not making it). Using 90% CO and 10% Castor, 32 oz total, makes the castor 3.2oz. 90%/10% makes sense. The weights listed in the recipe do not. The SF was 20% and the lye solution strength is 27%. So all was ok except for the total oils and the quantity of castor (like you said). There's got to be an error in the FO/EO suggested. It says .07 ppo. It's got to be .7 ppo. Might as well not bother with .07.

Let us know how it comes out.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Be sure and cut it as soon as it is hard enough to handle......even if it is still warm/hot.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I use 90% coconut oil, 10% castor, 20% SF, GM for the liquid and non iodized cheapo salt. And I cut when it is still almost too hot to handle. I LOVE SALT BARS.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

My salt bars came out great - I used the 100% coconut oil that Kathy uses - superfat @ 20% and I used one of the Pop Mica color samples I ordered - apple green. It looks like the ocean with sparkles of salt. I hope it doesn't change while curing. It did harden quickly - I cut the bars in about 2 hours. 

I love those Pop colors - they are really vibrant. 

Swirling coming up.....


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

That's great, Linda. Can you post a pic?


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm going to post a picture as soon as I find my USB cord.....


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: salt bar (photo of color)*

I love the color on these soaps. I bought the sample pack of Pop Micas and can't wait to try them all. They are so pretty.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice color.....and you were brave and used a crinkle cutter. I haven't tried that on a salt soap.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Your salt bars look great! Looks like the salt was distributed evenly throughout the bar. My first attempt, the salt fell to the bottom. I haven't tried again, yet. Good job!!!


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I love the crinkle cutter. I do much better with it than trying to get it straight.


----------

